# How to Train Tipplers to FLY



## sriki (Jul 11, 2010)

I brought a pair of tipplers (Indian Tumblers/Girebaz) with wings clipped. They are around 2 yrs old. Even after the feathers are fully grown they don't bother to fly. Currently they are sitting on eggs. However even before laying the eggs they had no desire to fly. I was putting the pair on the roof top expecting that they would fly. But they were just sitting the whole day on the roof top until I call them for food. After food they used to go to their loft.

I brought them from my friend, according to him they flew for aroung 5-7 hours a few months ago. But now they are not interested to fly. I have a lot of desire to see them in the sky, but haven't got a chance till date.

My feeding pattern is also fine. I feed twice a day - Light feed in the morning and enough feed in the evening. I have whistle trained them successfully so that whenever I blow the whistle, they come readily for food.

I have tried hand tossing them by throwing them high, but all they do is just fly down to the ground without even making a few circles around the loft. 

I am in doubt whether I should fly them single (by breaking the pair) or what. How to make them get back their flying tendency? Some people advice me only to fly the young ones and not this old pair. What shall I do now to make them fly and stay in air atleast for a few hours.


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

It could be that your birds are out of shape (too fat at the moment).


----------



## sriki (Jul 11, 2010)

smoqa said:


> It could be that your birds are out of shape (too fat at the moment).


No, they are medium size. Not too fat.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Birds breeding don't like to fly. If they are moulting, they don't like to fly either. And if they are not conditioned as smoqa, they don't like to fly, too. And if they are not healthy, they don't like to fly as well. There are several articles from this site about flying tipplers:
http://www.tipplers.com/info/


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

your birds will not have any enthusiasm to fly as they are sitting on eggs. Their basic instinct is to rare their off spring rather than to fly.


----------

